# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Hasdal'dan gelen mektup...

## bozok

*Hasdal’dan gelen mektup...*


Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde teğmenlerle, generallerin birlikte sabır voltası attıkları avludan yükselen sesleri hiç duydunuz mu? Hasdal’dan şahsıma gönderilen mektubu, noktasına virgülüne dokunmadan sizlerle iki gün boyunca paylaşacağım. 

“Sayın Yavuz Selim Kardeşim

Sana, senin köşeni takip eden bütün okuyucularına ve asil milletimize Hasdal Cezaevi’nden en kalbi selam ve saygılarımı sunuyorum.

Köşende bizlere gösterdiğin duyarlılık adına ben ve buradaki arkadaşlarım çok teşekkür ediyoruz. Sayınızın artması için dua ediyoruz.

Malum olduğu üzere ülkemiz bir değişim süreci yaşıyor. Bu değişimin hiç de normal bir değişim olamayacağı görülüyor, çünkü en yetkili ağızlar ’Ya tarih olacağız, ya tarih yazacağız’ diyor.

İşte bizim gibiler de bu değişim, açılım sürecinde doğal olarak ‘Tıkılım’ süreci yaşıyor. Biliyorlar ki bu coğrafyada yapılacak operasyonlar ancak TSK etkisiz hale getirilirse yapılabilir. Türkiye ancak o zaman teslim alınabilir. Bunun ilk adımını Süleymaniye’de çuval ile gerçekleştirdiler. ülke içerisinde Ergenekon, Kafes, Poyraz vesaire derken, kapsamlı şekilde ‘Balyoz’ operasyonu ile amaçlarına adım adım yaklaşıyorlar. Bu operasyonları özel yetiştirilmiş bir işbirlikçi grup ile birlikte gerçekleştiriyorlar. Bunların kim olduklarını iyi biliyoruz ama şimdilik bunu açmayacağım. 

İşte ben ve arkadaşlarımı hapislere doldurarak bizim üzerimizden yılgınlık yaratacaklarını zannediyorlar. Elbette aldanıyorlar. Bunu görecekler. Bizim sadece yaşadıklarımız onların hayallerinin ötesindedir. Bizim gözlerimiz neler gördü. Ellerimiz neler tuttu. Ayaklarımız nerelere gitti. Yüreğimiz ne kadar çarptı, tahayyül bile edemezler. 

*Bu gözler...*
Nice vücut bütünlüğü parçalanmış silah arkadaşı gördü. Nice saldırıya uğramış köy, mezra gördü. üldürülen çocuklar, kadınlar, ihtiyarlar gördü. Yanan evler, camiler gördü. 

Bu eller kaç tane silah arkadaşının cansız bedenini kaldırdı. Kaç tane terörist kurşunuyla öldürülmüş çocuk cenazesi kaldırdı. Kaç tane yanan ev, yanan cami söndürdü.

*Ya bu ayaklar...* 
Kaç kilometre yol kat etti. ülkesinin dağlarında ne kadar dolaştı. Kimlerin yardımına koştu, hangi çatışmalara koşturdu...

Ya yüreğimizi tanıyabilirler mi? Onlar kaybettiklerimizi döktüğümüz kanlı yaşları bilebilir mi? 

*Aldılar...*
Aldılar, bu elleri kelepçelediler, bu ayakları prangalara vurdular, gözlerimize bantlar çektiler, yüreğimizi ateşlere attılar... 

Ama onurumuzu alamayacaklar. Bu can bedende durdukça başımız dik olacağız, kimseye eyvallah etmeyeceğiz.

*Mutluluktan uçuyorlar...*
şimdi bu tertibi yapan çeteler ve onların yandaşları, destekçileri, mutluluk çığlıkları atıyorlar. Görsel ve yazılı basında (sahip oldukları) bizi linç etmeye, yargısız infaz etmeye çalışıyorlar. üetenin düzenlediği sahte belgelerle bizi suçlu ilan etmeye çalışıyorlar. Biliyorlar ki bizim Atlantik ötesinden, UA desteğimiz yok. 

Dilediğimizi yazabildiğimiz gazetemiz yok. Saldırdıkça saldırıyor bunda da bir kural tanımıyorlar. İblisçe yalanlar, manipülasyonlar yapıyorlar. Bizim, ‘ Onurlu suskunluğumuzu’ yenilgi ve kabullenme olarak görüyorlar. 

*Onurumuzu kaybetmedik...*
Yaklaşık 30 yıldır üniforma giyiyorum, bu şerefli aziz milletin emaneti olan bu üniforma altında yaklaşık 236 yıldır da teröristlerle mücadele ettik. Sadece onlarla değil. Her türlü olumsuzlukla boğuştuk. Bu arada pek çok şey kaybettik. üocuklar babalarını, analar evlatlarını, eşler kocalarını, bazıları kolu, bacağını, gözünü, bazıları ise aziz canlarını kaybetti. Bizler ise çok sevdiğimiz arkadaşlarımızı kaybettik. Hepsi bu aziz milletin, mukaddes vatanı içindi.

Gidenlerin ardından döktüğümüz gözyaşları kurudu. Yüreğimizi kanlı gözyaşlarımızla bekledik. Yıllar geçerken biz de gençliğimizi kaybettik. şimdi de hürriyetimizi kaybettik... Ama herkes bilsin ki onurumuzu kaybetmedik, kaybetmeyeceğiz.

*Onurunu kaybedenler;* 
İğrenç tertiplerle, alçakça senaryolarla, iblisçe ürettikleri belgelerle halkına hizmetten başka bir şey düşünmeyen, bunun için nice bedeller ödemiş, bizim gibi insanları içeri tıktılar. Atlantik ötesinden aldıkları direktifleri uyguladılar. Gazeteci görüntüsünde olanlar işgal ettikleri köşelerinde Ali Kemal’lerin ruhunu bile rahatsız edecek şekilde haince yazılar yazdılar. Bizlere saldırdılar. Zalimce iftiralar attılar, atmaya devam ediyorlar. Terörist silahından çok daha kalleş kalemleriyle her yazılarında bize ateş ettiler, ediyorlar.” 

Yarın: Hasdal’dan gelen mektuba 
devam edeceğim...


*Yavuz Selim DEMİRAğ* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 13 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*Hasdal mektubu (2)*


Türk ordusunun göz bebeklerinin “tıkıldığı” Hasdal Askeri Cezaevinden gelen mektuba devam ediyorum

“şehitlik kaldırılsın...TSK kaldırılarak yeni ordu oluşturulsun... ücalan paşa yapılsın...” diyecek kadar ileri gittiler. 

Onurunu kaybedenler, terör saldırıları yüzünden kimse burnunu bile dışarı çıkartamazken, terörle mücadelede bayraklaşmış Cemal Temizöz Albayın tutuklanmasına sevinç çığlıkları attılar. Bunları ağızları ile pislik kusuyor, kalemleri ile kin tohumları ekiyorlar, iğrenç beyinlerinin irinli kıvrımlarında türlü türlü manipülasyonlar yapıyorlar.

Bu iblisçe davranışlar yüzünden hayatı terörle mücadelede geçmiş, bu uğurda yediği kurşun yüzünden belden aşağısı felçli olarak 11 yıl yaşayan Abdülkerim Kırca Albay intihar etti üünkü bir paçavrada çıkan ahlaksıca iftira onun cinnet geçirmesine elemli hayatına son vermesine sebep olmuştu. Bunlar Atilla Uğurları, Tekirdağ cezaevinde bölücülerin bulunduğu koğuşların bulunduğu yere koyarak aylarca koro halinde küfür yemesine sebep oldular. şimdi de duyduğumuza göre başta kalp rahatsızlığı ve epilepsi hastası olmasına rağmen hastaneye sevkine engel oluyorlar. Bir başka kahraman Levent Göktaş, yediği kurşun yaralarından her gün cerahat akıyor ama onu da sevk etmiyorlar. Acaba yaralarını mı, yüreği mi daha çok ağrıyor? Bu kahramanlar aşağılanıyor onların üzerinden memleketi için fedakarlık yapacak, canını hiçe sayacaklara da gözdağı veriliyor. Herkes bilsin ki kahramanlar sağlıklarını yitirdilerse, kurşun yedilerse bunlar babalarının tarlasını savunurken olmadı. Aziz vatanı savunurken oldu. Başka ülkelerde olsa heykelleri dikilir, hayatları roman olurdu ama ülkemizde iftiralar atıp hapislere tıkıp aşağılıyorlar. Bunu da ele geçirdikleri basın yayın organlarıyla çeşitli manipülasyon yaparak gizliyorlar.

Sorgu ve işlemler sırasında bu ülkeye yıllarca hizmet etmiş askeri personele ’Lan’ diye hitap ediyorlar. Yaş ortalaması 60-70 olmuş subayları, generalleri adliye koridorlarında betonlara oturtarak, sağa sola, ’Clark’ çekip zafer pozları veriyorlar. Sorgu aşamasında kendisinden yaşça çok daha büyük, devlete çok daha fazla hizmet etmiş, hala muvazzaf olarak görev yapanlara bile ilk isimleriyle hitap ediyor, aşağılayıcı tavırlarda bulunuyorlar. Bu resmen düşmanca bir tavırdır. İnsan gerçekten anlayamıyor, bu topraklarda yaşayıp ordusuna bu kadar düşmanca tavır almanın, Mankurtça davranmanın sebebi ne olabilir? 

*üok tehlikeli üç şey*
’Ne Mutlu Türküm Diyene’ demek, ’Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün izinden ayrılmamak’, bunlarla bağlantılı ’Antiemperyalist olmak’. Bu üç şeye küresel güçlerin ve onun yerli işbirlikçilerinin asla tahammülü yok.
Bu üç şeyden yana tavır koydun mu ellerinle yanan camileri söndürsen de, cami bombalayacaksın diye ellerini kelepçelerler. Deden İstiklal Savaşı Gazisi ve köyünün camisinin imamı olsa, annen dini bütün bir kadın olsa, sen inançlı bir insan olsan da Müslümanlara saldıracaksın diyerek seni hapse tıkarlar. 
Seccadenin serildiği yer... 

Bu onurunu kaybetmişler bilirler ki; sizin dedenizin, sizin annenizin seccadesini serdiği yeri, sadece özgürce yaşadığımız, bedeli asil şehit kanlarıyla ödenmiş, vatan denen mukaddes yerdir ve serilen bir seccadenin üzerinde bu milletin birliğine, vatanın birliğine, yüce Atatürk’e, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine dua edilir. Bilirler ki, dedeniz, babanız, anneniz, *“Seccademi serdiğim yer bana vatandır”* diyecek kadar İslam dışı, emperyalizmin oyuncağı, modası geçince kaldırıp atılacak *’Yapma çiçek’* değilsinizdir. O zaman her şeye müstahaksınızdır, bu iblislerin gözünde. 

*Yemin ettik...*
Aziz Türk milleti bilsin ki, biz onları savunmak, bütün değerlerini korumak için silah ve bayrak üzerine yemin ettik, Allah’a ve vatana iman ettik. Bırakın kendi mabedimizi bombalamayı, başka dinlerin mabetleri bile bize kutsal emanettir. Emanete ihanet, bu toprakların çocuğunda olamaz. Oralara yapılacak saldırıların, ellerini önce biz kırarız. Kimsenin merakı olmasın...

*Kuru iftira...*
Bu olayla birlikte kuru iftiranın ne demek olduğunu çok iyi anladık. Bu kuru iftirayı, bu tertibi hazırlayanlar bilsinler ki, bugün onlara bu tertibi hazırlamak, belgeler üretmek, ortam dinlemeleri vesaire, teknik yardımlarda bulunan, destek veren emperyalistler işleri bitince çekip giderler. O zaman ne yapacaklar acaba? Bizim bir tane vatanımız var ve dedelerimizden beri çok bedel ödedik. Dolayısıyla biz bir yere gitmeyeceğiz. Ya onlar? 

Son söz olarak diyorum ki, bu milletin kahramanları intihar ediyorsa, o millet intihar ediyor demektir. Bu kahramanlar aşağılanıyorsa, o millet aşağılanıyor demektir. Devletin bekası vatanın birliği, milletin özgürlüğü için bin bir meşakkate katlanmış olanlar hapishanelere tıkılarak özgürlükleri ellerinden alınıyorsa, asıl o milletin özgürlüğü elinden alınıyor demektir.

Sevgili Yavuz Selim kardeşim, uzattığımın farkındayım. Bu mektup bir ilktir. Bu mektupla* ’Onurlu suskunluğumuz’* yerini* ’Onurlu haykırışa’* bırakıyor. Haykırışımızı duyacak, duyuracak herkese ulaşmak istiyoruz. 

Bu vesile ile sen değerli kardeşime ve çok saygı değer Yeniçağ yazı ailesine kalbi selam ve saygılarımızı sunuyoruz. 

*Hasdal sakinleri.* 

Hasdal askeri cezaevinden gelen ilk mektubu bu sütunlardan sizlerle paylaştım. 

www.babamizibekliyoruz.com sitesinde askeri ve sivil cezaevlerinde yatmakta olan personelin çocukları ve yakınlarının duygularını paylaşmak, onların özlemini anlayıp, ızdıraplarını hissetmek istiyorsanız, bu siteyi tıklayın. Orada ismi bulunan astsubay, teğmen rütbesinden generale kadar olan isimlere yazacağınız bir kaç satır mektup onlara güç verecektir. Adresi çok kolay. Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi Hasdal/ İstanbul. Silivri’yi zaten biliyorsunuz.


*Yavuz Selim DEMİRAğ* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 13 Mayıs 2010

----------

